# Looking for a IGP Club located in Maryland



## LaurynS2131 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking to join a local club to central Maryland. If anyone has any recommendations it would greatly be appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Lauryn


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

USCA clubs are listed here


https://www.germanshepherddog.com/



YOu should check DVG, GSDCA and AWMA clubs as well. There is an AS club in the Baltimore area. 

You might also look for training groups like Catoctin Creek Training Group in Virginia with Carolyn August and Matt Arpano. 

This hasn't been updated in a couple of years but will give you an idea of locations








USCA Club Map - Google My Maps


Map of approximate locations of current Full Member USCA clubs in the US, updated Dec 2019.




www.google.com





Just expect to drive alot unless you get very lucky and one you like is in your backyard.


----------

